
Show HN: Look Away to Pause YouTube (Experimental Chrome Extension) - Tjorvens
https://github.com/Hemmingsson/Face-Pause
======
harperlee
Next iteration of this will be ads that won't be "done" and give way to the
actual content until you have looked at them, blinking at a normal pace,
following the ad action (faces, etc.).

And answered some questions about the and, even :)

~~~
verrecken
Nice distopia but not realistic imho. Just compare the percent of sites that
display ads and the one that try to permitt accessing the actual content if
detecting an adblocker. I think the future of ads will be making the user
actually want to see the ads/ making the user not recognize the ad as an ad.

~~~
harperlee
Well, specifically for YouTube (what we were discussing above), you already
can't skip some ads, while others you can only skip after some seconds of
reproduction. Some ads even cut into the middle of the content, just as in TV
commercials. And as it is part of the content delivery mechanism, my browser
adblocker can't deal with it.

For the moment, youtube-dl works, but it is not ux friendly if you want to
browse unknown or related videos instead of downloading a specific one / list.

I agree with the fear that the ocurrence of sponsored content, "educational
ads", in-video placement and all those sneakier versions of ads, that you
sometimes don't even notice, will grow a lot in the near future.

~~~
corobo
> you already can't skip some ads, while others you can only skip after some
> seconds of reproduction

Both of which[1] got me to install an ad blocker and back that up with a
pihole at home. There'll always be a way past ads, or an alternative to the
site they're on. It's a big internet

[1] Actually it was more the ad volume that did it. I'm alright with ads if
they're not ridiculously frequent but when they're twice as loud as the video
I'm watching I'm gonna get rid of them

------
O_H_E
Nice project, but kinda projects a "not so good" future.

This level of image detection could be expoilted heavily from companies,
potentially introducing inconvenience and security issues.

------
di0x74
So you have to keep neck straight to watch the video? I like the concept but
still i don't see it as something that would be useful for the user.

~~~
Tjorvens
Yes, unfortunately the FaceDetector API can't recognise your face if you tilt
your head a bit :/ I hope this will get better with time.

------
hinkley
Wasn’t this an episode of Electric Dreams? So we are going full Phillip K Dick
now.

